# iMovie quits unexpectedly



## jc0333 (Apr 28, 2009)

I am trying to import video clips. My iMovie and camera have been working perfectly since I got the Cannon camera three months ago. For whatever reason, I plug in my camera to import the clips, and iMovie scans the camera and abruptly quits each time. The only issue thing I have done differently is that the card on the camera was getting full so I deleted some of the clips off of the camera. I do not know why this would cause a problem... I need to get these clips done very soon and would appreciate help.

Thanks,
jc


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How did you delete the clips? Also, how much free room is there on your Mac's hard drive?


----------



## jc0333 (Apr 28, 2009)

I actually deleted clips from both the canon camera and iMovie. On the camera, I just selected the clips, hit the function button, and pressed delete the clips from that day. For the iMovie, I selected the "event" and scrolled down under the file menu to "move the event to the trash." I then emptied the trash. I have deleted clips from the camera on numerous occasions. However, this was the first time I have ever deleted anything off of iMovie... I have 92.65 GB of hard drive available.... any suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd delete the preference file for iMovie. Find it in "MacintoshHD:Users:your_username:Libraryreferences" and delete the file com.apple.iMovie.plist.


----------



## jc0333 (Apr 28, 2009)

I deleted that file and it still automatically quicks when I try to import the video. iMovie recognizes the camera and starts to attempt to import but then iMovie shuts down. Any other suggestions?


----------



## jc0333 (Apr 28, 2009)

Is it possible for me to delete iMovie and then reinstall it? would that potentially solve the issue?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Quitting at start up on a Mac most of the time means a bad preference file, or version of the software that is not compatible with OS that you are running. Did you update or install anything recently?


----------



## jc0333 (Apr 28, 2009)

I may have auto-updated something if the computer recommended that I do that. I do not recall anything specifically updated around the time that the problem with iMovie began.


----------



## jc0333 (Apr 28, 2009)

any other possible solutions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm at a loss. Have you reformatted the camera? Careful, as this will erase everything on the camera.


----------

